# Hello from Europe



## Ivan Cerny (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello to all, I am Ivan from Czech Rep. interested in TBH and similar hive systems. Learning a lot from US beeks.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome, Ivan. Beekeeping making the world a smaller place!


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome! I think you will really enjoy the top bar hives. I find them to be very low-tech, which can be a great thing for a beginner beekeeper, and you learn alot as well about how the bees naturally build a broodnest. I think you will have a great time with this hobby!

justgojumpit


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Hello Ivan,
I keep a few top bar hives and I am interested in "cabinet " style hives used in Europe. Welcome. I'm sure we will share information.


----------

